# #6 and Jr Statesman



## keithbyrd (Jan 15, 2021)

I have a customer who wants Jr Statesman pen upgraded to a solid gold FP nib.   Will the #6 nib fit the Jr Statesman?  They all come with a #5.
Does anyone know where to get a solid gold Bock #5?  Beaufort seems to have only #6 in solid gold?


----------



## EricRN (Jan 15, 2021)

Try FPnibs.com for the solid gold number 5.  Not sure if the sell it in the kit housing though.


----------



## CjG78 (Jan 15, 2021)

#6 will not fit in a Jr Statesman. The housing size is different.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 15, 2021)

Exotic blanks may have a complete front section for the Jr Statesman with a #6 JoWo nib which could be changed to a gold one. Also, turners warehouse.
Don


----------

